
Lifestyle changes could delay or prevent 40% of dementia cases – study - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2020/jul/30/lifestyle-changes-could-delay-or-prevent-40-of-dementia-cases-study
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
> Addressing 12 factors such as excessive drinking and air pollution exposure
> may have significant effect, experts say

Article never proceeds to mention all 12 factors.

~~~
elorant
There's a link to the study in the article. You can find it here:

[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(20\)30367-6/fulltext)

